# Fix Descriptive Audio!



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

PLEASE Fix Descriptive Audio issues. This is now a deal killer for Tivo. In my experience thus far, for those (cannot be identified in advance) shows which have "Descriptive Audio" capability, multi-room is dead with Tivo. Any transfered shows cannot be viewed IMHO, as the audio is so distracting that I have never been able to use any of the transfered content. I'm told by Tivo support that there is not any current effort being made toward this, and that this is a result of "merging" audio on Tivos part. MRV is one of the most key and critical functions of the Tivo for me. Without reliable MRV that is not degraded by the inability to not hear this distracting "descriptive audio", Tivo is not a solution for me at least. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE fix this! ASAP! Descriptive audio has been known and coming for years. Tivo should have been on top of this. That's what we pay for.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Are you using Premiere units? If not I wouldn't expect any update on this. The older platforms have been abandoned and are unlikely to ever get another update.

Do you have a specific example of a show that has a descriptive audio stream? I'd like to hear what you're talking about and maybe look into a way to fix these programs using VideoReDo.

Dan


----------



## UNOwens (Dec 11, 2012)

I am using a Premiere, so it's not just an old device issue.
I haven't gone in depth with all the testing that wmhjr has done, but I can confirm that any transfers of new TV shows this season (I've tested mostly CBS shows) have the descriptive Audio rather than plain english. 
As I use transferring as a way to free up space on the TIVO drive, I'm extremely disappointed that when I finally sit down to watch my favorite shows, they are ruined.


----------

